# First tank in 30years (2 days old)



## KipperSarnie (23 Jul 2016)

Trigon 350


----------



## Nelson (23 Jul 2016)

Wow.That looks great .Hi and welcome to Ukaps.


----------



## Manisha (23 Jul 2016)

Hi, that tank looks great!


----------



## rebel (23 Jul 2016)

Restrained and beautiful! Well done.


----------



## Parablennius (23 Jul 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Jul 2016)

nice one. i like to see that in person

cheers
ryan


----------



## J Art (23 Jul 2016)

Looks great. Welcome back to the hobby.


----------



## zozo (23 Jul 2016)

That's not easy, scaping a bow fronted corner tank.. Very well done and rarely seen..


----------



## KipperSarnie (24 Jul 2016)

Thanks for the comments & the welcome as for the corner tank, I made cardboard replica of the tank I wanted but no matter how much we moved the furniture around it just took over our little house & I had to settle on the corner tank.
as for scaring it was a nightmare, I rearranged the hardscape every couple of days till I was satisfied even then I had to fiddle before being satisfied.

One tip if you have access to a decent saw the drift wood or bog-wood can be altered to suit your needs in fact cut a piece of bog-wood in half, keep the cut to the back of the tank & you have two good pieces!!

The "Roots" coming down are fitted to a piece of perspex (Acrylic) laid on top of the internal filter.
I was having problems with floating plant blocking the filter inlet grid so I warmed some perspex with the hot air gun so that the edge was just below water level to prevent the plant from entering the grid area then screwed branches of drift wood to it to create a more natural look,  I don't think any of the drift wood used is as it came.  Even a flat saw cut can be hidden with a few deft chisel & craft knife strokes!

If someBuddy points me in the right direction of the correct forum I'll add some pictures of the perspex / roots & some spiel on how to do it!


----------



## Daveslaney (25 Jul 2016)

Nice one Kipper
Try the DIY section to post details of your perspex/root structure


----------



## Jester (11 Aug 2016)

absolutely glorious tank, I could only dream of being allowed to have such a large tank, only 2 days old, wow.


----------



## Aqua360 (13 Aug 2016)

Just got rid of my Trigon 350 as I struggled to scape it, and even do maintenance due to the size of it!

Nice to see someone having success with it


----------



## Manisha (13 Aug 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> Thanks for the comments & the welcome as for the corner tank, I made cardboard replica of the tank I wanted but no matter how much we moved the furniture around it just took over our little house & I had to settle on the corner tank.
> as for scaring it was a nightmare, I rearranged the hardscape every couple of days till I was satisfied even then I had to fiddle before being satisfied.
> 
> One tip if you have access to a decent saw the drift wood or bog-wood can be altered to suit your needs in fact cut a piece of bog-wood in half, keep the cut to the back of the tank & you have two good pieces!!
> ...



If you'd like to share your experiences with building and diy aspects on this love tank and hardscape, you could start a journal  Alternatively if you would just like to post details on the diy aspect, you could start a thread in 'aquascaping' or 'hardware & diy'


----------



## KipperSarnie (22 Aug 2016)




----------



## Lindy (23 Aug 2016)

Stunning tank and lovely to see discus in a community tank. What temp do you keep the tank at?


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Aug 2016)

Nice...very natural looking


----------



## MrHidley (23 Aug 2016)

Love seeing the Cleithracara maronii, my favourite fish, you don't seem to see them as often as i'd expect.


----------



## KipperSarnie (23 Aug 2016)

Lindy, The Temperature is 28c / 29c.

Cleithracara Maronii is one of my favourites  as well, I have 6 of them & they shoal well together they're not fazed &
 stand up to the Discus at feed time.  
(Not used to the new name for me they're still Aequidens Maronii)


----------



## hrishi007 (9 Sep 2016)

So natural..love it


----------



## HiNtZ (28 Sep 2016)

Ahhh, trusty old Trigon - I've got a 190. Love it!


----------



## BettsBP (15 Nov 2016)

Impressive. Something to aspire to


----------



## Uslanja (7 Jan 2017)

Hi KipperSarnie!  Just found our way here and your tank is stunning!   The spawning vid is fantastic.


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (12 Jan 2017)

Really looks nice


----------



## REDSTEVEO (28 Feb 2017)

So Kippersarnie tell us what happened to the Dscus eggs, wriggles, fry, more eggs?

Tank looks the business!

Steve


----------



## Natasha (18 Mar 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Soilwork (23 Mar 2017)

Plant placement is superb.  I would like to be a fish in there!


----------

